# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλώς σας βρήκα

## Θείος Βάτραχος

Γεια σας, με λένε Παναγιώτη είμαι 21 χρονών, μένω Αθήνα - Πετρούπολη.

 Το forum σας το βρήκα κατά τύχη ψάχνοντας για Καναρίνια ή Παπαγάλους ή οποιοδήποτε πτηνό για σπίτι, για να αποκτήσω πολλές πληροφορίες καθώς δεν γνωρίζω σχεδόν τίποτα. Οπότε μάλλον θα είμαι συχνός χρήστης.

Καλώς σας βρήκα, λοιπόν!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## xasimo

Καλώς σε βρηκαμε κι εμεις!!

----------


## stefos

Καλώς μας βρηκες! !!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα !

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Παναγιώτη!! Καλή διαμονή!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Καλώς ήρθες Κώστα ! 
Εύχομαι μια ευχάριστη και ενεργή συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ μας !* 
Ο *Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com και ο χάρτης της παρέας μας**θα σε βοηθήσει να εξερευνήσεις και να προσαρμοστείς στο περιβάλλον του φόρουμ μας έτσι ώστε να μπορείς εύκολα να μαθαίνεις και να ενημερώνεσαι για κάθε θέμα των φτερωτών σου συντρόφων ή άλλων ειδών που σε ενδιαφέρει.
Εδώ είναι μερικά άρθρα που θα σε βοηθήσουν να επιλέξεις τι είδος πιστεύεις 
πως μπορείς να φροντίζεις :

*
*Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό!*

*Πώς να επιλέξετε το σωστό είδος για εσάς (Διαλέγοντας ένα Πουλί )*

*Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.*

*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*


Τα είδη ,

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus 
Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri) 
Parrotlets
Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι! & {Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους*
*Ο Παπαγάλος Σενεγάλης – Senegal Parrot*
*Monk Parakeet, Quaker Parrot, (Myiopsitta monachus)*
παραδείσια πουλιά (*Είδη - Ράτσες*)
*Το Καναρίνι – Serinus Canaria Canaria*

Καλό διάβασμα και για κάθε ερώτηση θα είμαστε εδώ !  :winky:

----------


## xasimo

Παντως Μαριε για οποιο καινουργιο μελος μπαινει εισαι θησαυρος...! 
Τα καλα να λεγονται....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλως ηρθες.

ο Μαριος ξεχασε οτι εχουμε και *Ιθαγενή- Αγριοπούλια* ::

----------


## erithacus

Έτσι ξεκινάνε αυτές οι "πτηνοπεριπέτειες" Παναγιώτη....Στην αρχή είσαι περίεργος .....  :Happy:  
Καλως όρισες και Καλή Διαμονή

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Παντως Μαριε για οποιο καινουργιο μελος μπαινει εισαι θησαυρος...! 
> Τα καλα να λεγονται....


τι κομπλιμέντα είναι αυτά Κατερίνα ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  χαχαχαχαχαχαχα πλάκα σου κάνω !  :Happy0196:  :: 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wild15

Καλως ηρθες!!!!

----------


## Θείος Βάτραχος

Την αλήθεια  μου θα την πω, δεν φανταζόμουν ότι τα πτηνά θέλουν τέτοια φροντίδα. Ήμουν Έβρο (υπηρετούσα φαντάρος, 2 βδομάδες έχω που απολύθηκα) και είχα όλα τα Στελέχη να έχουν Περιστερώνες. Να έρχονται κάθε πρωί και να μιλάνε μόνο για αυτά. Είχα 2 καναρίνια και δυστυχώς μου τα έφαγε κουκουβάγια εδώ στην Πετρούπολη. Δεν τα ήξερα όλα αυτά όμως που αναφέρετε εσείς. Πήγαινα στο μαγαζί έλεγα θέλω ένα καναρίνι, διάλεγα ένα (ανάλογα με την εξωτερική ομορφιά) και το έπαιρνα σπίτι. Κάπου διάβασα ότι ακόμα και τα πλαστικά κλαδάκια που μπαίνουν στο κλουβί παίζουν ρόλο! Και τελικά συνειδητοποιώ πως πιο δύσκολο είναι να είσαι ιδιοκτήτης πτηνού, παρά σκυλιού ή γάτας.

----------


## Giannis_thess

E όχι επειδή είμαι ιδιοκτητης και σκύλου και γάτας και πτηνών η δυσκολία του σκύλου δεν συγκρίνετε...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όλα θέλουν την φροντίδα τους γιατί είναι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί ! 
Αρκεί να επιλέξεις αρχικά το είδος που πιστεύεις πως θες να πάρεις , μετά για όλα τα άλλα Διαμονή & Διατροφή θα σε κατευθύνουμε και θα σε βοηθήσουμε εμείς , μην σε αγχώνει !  :winky:

----------


## Θείος Βάτραχος

Μικρά πουλιά, (εκτός από παπαγάλο!), καναρίνια ή άλλα είδη μπορούν να  νιώσουν οικεία μαζί μας; Δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή να φτάσουμε στο σημείο και να τα βγάζουμε από το κλουβί και αντί να μας φοβούνται να κάθονται πάνω στο χέρι μας;

----------


## kostas karderines

> Παντως Μαριε για οποιο καινουργιο μελος μπαινει εισαι θησαυρος...! 
> Τα καλα να λεγονται....


ολο κοπλιμεντα εισπρατει ο κυριος μαριος!τυχερουλη......... :Love0020:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μικρά πουλιά, (εκτός από παπαγάλο!), καναρίνια ή άλλα είδη μπορούν να  νιώσουν οικεία μαζί μας; Δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή να φτάσουμε στο σημείο και να τα βγάζουμε από το κλουβί και αντί να μας φοβούνται να κάθονται πάνω στο χέρι μας;



Δύσκολο να εξημερωθεί κάποιο καναρινάκι , παραδεισάκι ! 
Γιατί δεν θές παπαγάλο μικρό πχ. budgie, τι σε προβληματίζει ? 





> ολο κοπλιμεντα εισπρατει ο κυριος μαριος!τυχερουλη.........


 :Rolleye0012: 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Anim 63:

----------


## Θείος Βάτραχος

Πρόσφατα στο youtube, είχα δει ένα βίντεο που ο ιδιοκτήτης είχε ένα μικρό πουλί όχι παπαγάλο, γέμιζε τις χούφτες του νερό και το πουλάκι πηγαίνε μέσα στα χέρια του και έκανε μπάνιο. Για αυτό ρωτάω, αν δεν το έχετε δει, μπορώ να το ψάξω άμα το βρω να το postάρω εδώ να μου πείτε τι πουλί είναι αυτό!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*'Ηρεμα ιθαγενή.*

ο Μαριος μαλλον ειναι ερωτευμενος δεν θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν εχει δει αυτο το θεμα :Tongue0020:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κατάλαβα ποιο λες το έχουμε και στο φόρουμ κάπου ! 
Το πουλάκι ήταν καρδερίνα αλλά στο θέμα εξημέρωσης καρδερίνας-καναρινιών-παραδείσια δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά πράγματα που μπορούμε να σου πούμε γτ είναι λίγα τέτοια γεγονότα ! 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι πρέπει να ασχολείσαι μαζί του από όσο είναι στην φωλιά ! 
Για τα υπόλοιπα θα στα πουν οι έμπειροι των ειδών αυτών  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ο Μαριος μαλλον ειναι ερωτευμενος δεν θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν εχει δει αυτο το θεμα


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα βγήκαμε off topic  νομίζω , χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
όχι όχι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο !! χαχαχαχα :Tongue0020:

----------


## erithacus

χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα....τώρα το είδα.... έχει βάλει στα κατοικίδια καρδερίνες και πεθερά....χαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  χχαα....χαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχ  α.....Θεός!

----------


## Θείος Βάτραχος

Ααα..αυτή την φορά θα με ενδιέφερε να έχω μία πιο έντονη σχέση με το πτηνό μου, οπότε μάλλον θα ψαχτώ για budgie καθώς φαντάζομαι είναι πιο εύκολα στο θέμα εξημέρωσης.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οτι ισχύει για τα παπαγαλακια ισχύουν για ολα τα πτηνα. 
εσυ διαλεξε μονο με ποιο απο τα ιθαγενη θα ασχοληθεις ::  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κοίτα Παναγιώτη ! 
Διάβασε όοολα τα άρθρα που σου έστειλα και μετά θα συζητήσουμε πιο είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο όχι ... όλα το ίδιο είναι ! 
Δες λοιπόν ποιο σου αρέσει και ποιο μπορείς οικονομικά να συντηρείς και μετά κοιτάμε τα υπόλοιπα !




> εσυ διαλεξε μονο με ποιο απο τα ιθαγενη θα ασχοληθεις


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## erithacus

Παναγιώτη εγώ στα καναρίνια αυτό που "κατάφερα" πιτσιρίκος ήταν να έχω κάποια από τα δικά μου πιτσούνια σε ένα κλουβί να τους ανοίγω την πόρτα και να βγαίνουν έξω κάτω στο πάτωμα (το κλουβί τους ήταν χαμηλό με ποδαρακια) και πιέζοντας λίγο διακρτικά ένα σκουπόξυλο κάτω να μπαίνουν πάλι μέσα...αλλά αν τρομάζαν με κάποιο θόρυβο τα μάζευα από το δωμάτιο ενα ενα...ποτέ δε κατάφερα να  εξημερώσω κάποιο τόσο ωστε να κάθεται πανω μου

----------


## xasimo

> ολο κοπλιμεντα εισπρατει ο κυριος μαριος!τυχερουλη.........


Εεεεε οχι παιδια...τα καλα να τα λεμε...!
Βεβαια δεν ξεχναω οτι εγω δεν ειχα τετοια υποδοχη :Fighting0013:  :Fighting0013:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0016: 

Ααχαχαχα ! πλακα κανω.. να νοιωσει ανετα το καινουργιο μας μελος  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## xasimo

> *'Ηρεμα ιθαγενή.*
> 
> ο Μαριος μαλλον ειναι ερωτευμενος δεν θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν εχει δει αυτο το θεμα


Αμαν μην πουμε ενα κοπλιμαντ....!!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Εεεεε οχι παιδια...τα καλα να τα λεμε...!
> Βεβαια δεν ξεχναω οτι εγω δεν ειχα τετοια υποδοχη
> 
> Ααχαχαχα ! πλακα κανω.. να νοιωσει ανετα το καινουργιο μας μελος


αδυναμιες ειναι αυτες!!!με το δικιο σου βεβαια! ::

----------


## kostas karderines

θειε εγω θα σου ελεγα να το ψαξεις ακομα περισσοτερο πριν καταληξεις,εχε υποψη σου οτι τα παπαγαλακια δεν τραγουδανε,μονο κραζουν!και μην πας κατα την γνωμη μου με το σκεπτικο να το εκπαιδευσεις!εγω θα σου προτεινα καναρινακι για αρχη!οτι και να διαλεξεις ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το προσεχεις!

----------


## xasimo

> Μικρά πουλιά, (εκτός από παπαγάλο!), καναρίνια ή άλλα είδη μπορούν να  νιώσουν οικεία μαζί μας; Δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή να φτάσουμε στο σημείο και να τα βγάζουμε από το κλουβί και αντί να μας φοβούνται να κάθονται πάνω στο χέρι μας;


Παναγιωτη επειδη και εγω ηθελα να εξημερωσω το πρωτο καναρινι μου θα σου πω την δικη μου εμπειρια...
Για 3 βδομαδες καθομουν και του διαβαζα παραμυθια - ιστοριες για να συνηθισει την φωνη μου (μην κοροιδεψει κανεις.....)
Για τον επομενο μηνα εβαζα το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι καθε μερα τουλαχιστον μιση ωρα με 40 λεπτα κρατωντας ενα κομματι μηλο που ειχα καταλαβει πως του αρεσε πολυ.
Ειχαμε φτασει σε ενα σημειο που ερχοταν το καλο μου και το ετρωγε  απο το χερι αλλα απο "αποσταση" , δηλαδη προσεχε *επιεικως* να μην με ακουμπησει....τεντωνε το λαιμο του - τεντωνοταν απο δω - τεντωνοταν απο κει - μεχρι να φτασει το μηλο...!
Αυτο  το σημειο δεν το ξεπερασε ποτε - μα ποτε! Μετα αρρωστησε κιολας οποτε αναγκαστηκα επρεπε να το πιανω με το "ζορι" για να το κοιταζω ....και ολα πηγαν στραφι....

Εκει που θελω να καταληξω ειναι πως κι εγω κοιταζοντας στο u tube ειχα δει πολλες περιπτωσεις μεγαλης εξοικειωσης καναρινιων με τους ιδιοκτητες τους και ειπα και γω να προσπαθησω. 
Αλλα θελει υπομονη ελεφαντα!!!

----------


## Θείος Βάτραχος

Εντάξει ο τύπος στο βίντεο το τερμάτισε!

----------


## kostas karderines

εκτος απο πολυ δουλεια κατερινα και υπομονη οπως πολυ σωστα εγραψες πρεπει να ειναι και ταισμενο στο χερι απο μωρο!!! για την ωρα ας παρει ενα πουλακι να εξοικειωθει,γνωμη μου!

----------


## xasimo

> Από ότι φαίνεται στα Budgie παπαγαλάκια θα καταλήξω, διάβασα το σχετικό άρθρο και έχω τις εξής απορίες.
> *1.* Στο άρθρο μέσα λέει, καλό είναι να έχουν παρέα, εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για ένα πτηνό. Αυτό θα προκαλέσει πρόβλημα; Από ότι θυμάμαι υπάρχουν καθρεφτάκια. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται; Και αν δεν βάλω καθρεφτάκι; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθει κάτι;
> 
> *2.* Σχετικά με τον όγκο. Εγώ μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να τα προστατέψω ή είναι καθαρά τύχη;
> 
> *3.* Scaly face! Η θεραπεία είναι ακριβή;


Εχω κι αλλο ενα που ερχεται και τρωει σπορακι απο το στομα του αλλα δεν το βρισκω τωρα!

Παντως  εγω θα σου ελεγα αν αποφασισεις καποια στιγμη να παρεις ενα πτηνο, καλο  θα ηταν μετα απο καποιο καιρο να του επαιρνες και ενα αλλο για παρεα.
Ειδικα  αν ειναι καναρινακι, παπαγαλακι (τεσπα οχι καμια μαινα - μικρο εννοω  απο θεμα μεγεθους) δεν θα εχει και μεγαλη διαφορα στην περιποιηση για  σενα. Τι ενα καναρινακι τι δυο ..?  :Happy:  ας ειναι και του ιδιου φυλου αν  δεν θελεις να ζευγαρωσεις.
Απλα νομιζω πως ειναι κριμα για οποιοδηποτε ζωντανο να μην μπορει να συνυπαρξει με το ειδος του  :Happy:   :Happy:  

Αποφασισε αρχικα τι σου ταιριαζει καλυτερα. 
Παρε για αρχη ενα να εξοικειωθεις οπως λεει και ο Κωστας και μετα θα δεις! θα τα αγαπησεις και θα θες κι αλλα.
Εγω πηρα ενα και σε 8 μηνες καταληξα με δυο ζευγαρια και ανουπομονω να ερθει ανοιξη να κανουμε μωρακια    :Party0028:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Για 3 βδομαδες καθομουν και του διαβαζα παραμυθια - ιστοριες για να συνηθισει την φωνη μου (μην κοροιδεψει κανεις.....)


 ::   ::   ::  ::  ::  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy: 
δεν μπορουσα να αντισταθω.

----------


## xasimo

ααχαχαχαχαχα!! Αλιμονο!

----------


## Giannis_thess

Υπομονή και μεθοδική δουλειά θέλει

----------


## Θείος Βάτραχος

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι από το internet ή δικιά σου;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς τον Παναγιώτη ...

----------


## Giannis_thess

δικη μου το ιδιο καναρινι ειναι

----------


## xasimo

Καλα πως ακριβως καταφερες να το κανεις αυτο με τον σκυλο!!! Μενω εκπληκτη!!

----------


## mpampists

πραγματικα πολλα μπραβο σε οσους εχουν την ορεξη και την υπομονη .....και εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να ειναι ταισμενα απο μωρα στο χερι

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Καλώς ήρθες Παναγιώτη.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!!!

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες!

----------

